# Travelling long distances by car at 35-36 weeks?



## nervousgal

Hi there, I haven't posted on this site in awhile. Anyway, I already asked my nurse about this. She didn't seem too sure about it. She just told me "if u absolutely have to go u should stop every hour to walk around a bit". My husband is a little worried about it. It's an 8 hour trip. I'm planning to go next week or the week after that.
Just wanted to know your thoughts are on this..(fellow pregnant ladies)? Do you think I'm crazy?


----------



## jaybee

Are you driving? or is your partner driving?
Is it vital that you go?
How do you feel generally?

I was going to do a three hour car journey two days ago and decided to postpone as I was feeling far too tired. Also I was worried that SHOULD labour start whilst driving or when I was there and Hubby was not able to be there for the birth I would never forgive myself. 

I think, you have to decide what is good for you and if you feel up to it. Remember, its not just the 8 hours there, its the 8 hours back again!


----------



## pinktaffy

my oh famly live a 5 hour drive away from us. and i did travel up there alot first few months last time i went was just after xmass , then i decided it was safer for me to stay here and just let oh go up to visit till ive had the baby. i love going up there i just didnt want to feel so far away from home and i was worried about going into labour so far away. so as i didnt really need to go i thought i was better off staying here. 

if u really have to go just be carfull and gl xx


----------



## mrsraggle

I'm decided not to do any long distances now until baby's here. I just think I'd be too uncomfortable.


----------



## Lara310809

At 30 weeks I moved abroad (2000 miles in the car, over a period of 4 days). I have to do it all over again at 35 weeks, because our van broke down in France and we still have to go up and collect our stuff from inside it. I wouldn't bother doing it before the birth if it didn't have our entire lives in it, including 95% of my clothes, our cameras and our baby's buggy :shock:

It looks as if we won't be going up before I turn 35 weeks, and it's again, a 4 day trip, based on 7 hours driving per day. I don't really have a choice, but my MIL is a retired midwife and she seems to think I will be fine for the journey. Just make sure you take a cushion to sit on, and shift your position every so often because you _will_ get uncomfortable. And obviously stop regularly, especially since you will need the toilet! If you're going abroad, make sure you have an E111 card with you, and even if you're staying in the UK, it is a good idea to take your maternity notes with you, just in case you go into labour and have to go to a different hospital.


----------



## lynnikins

longest drive ive done since pregnancy is the 90mile trip to my friends house and its about 2 hours as we have to go around London on the way and theres roadworks on the motorways all the time, i coped without a stop but my spd was causing alot of pain when i got there and when we got back the next day, ive since done a 1 1/2 hr drive down to the coast and back in one day and other than being uncomfortable then i coped ok, just make sure you take your medical notes with you and find out where the hospitals along your route are in case you needed one


----------



## littleblonde

It you have to do it then plan regular stops, take lots of water and food with you, also maybe a silly thing to think about but why not look at where local hospital are on way just incase you need them. Also make sure someone nos your planed route and estimated time to arrive


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

id only do it if you feel comfortable in yourself have plenty of stops so u can go the loo an stretch ya legs thts all i can think of xxx


----------



## jess_smurf

they advise you to stay local and only make trips if you really need to, if you have to plan stops all the time and wear flight socks too, take your notes and make sure they are upto date 

could you not travel by coach or train and you could get up about as often as you like x


----------



## bobobaby

I am going on a 7 hr drive later this week. Its for my bro-in-law's wedding, so it's pretty important for us to go. But we are going to split the drive over 2 days, 4 hrs one day and 3 hours on another day. My Dr. isn't concerned at all, I just have to be double checked the day before we leave. I'm not a high risk pregnancy and there is no reason to believe I'll go into labor this week, so my Dr. said just to make stops often and it'll be no problem. Just check with your Dr. and if they say its okay, I'd go for it if its important. It'll just be a bit uncomfortable!


----------

